# WORK IN PROGRESS...



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:? So there I was..bored out of my mind when I decided to pick up one of my painting projects... :wink: Yes, I paint...  then a thought came to me...how about painting my dogs... :? I put my latest project on the shelf..yet again...is been like that for a year and everybody is asking me when I'm going to finish  ...anyhow...I went to the store and bought a little canvas..8x10 I think it is...and started with Stinky.. :wink: I'm not done..I just started 2 days ago..and the lazy gene runs through my veins..LOL..so I figured maybe I'll finish this one if I post a report here.. 

P.S. I hope I don't screw up too badly...  oooh..and is stylized..not life like..I can't do that yet with acrylics... :wink: just in case you wonder why doesn't it look like Stinky..lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh vala that is amazing


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow! very talented!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

oh vala that's really amazing !!!! 

when i start something like that ...i quit in the middle too for a few days ...just because the hard part is coming up and you don't want to mess it up  

looks very professional though ....you are a real artist !!

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Too cool! Can't wait to see the finished piece! I always wanted to paint - to be an "artist" LOL


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love art. You are doing a great job. And your model is gorgeous.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

those look good... can't ewait until you are done.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

very nice chiquita!!! very nice


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Wow! You have such a talent. I can't wait to see the final piece.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow! I am impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is such a good job! You have to finish! How cool is that going to be to have a painting of your dog!?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

:shock: I did not realize I was among such talented people!!! Good Job!!
You are amazing


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Vala that DOES look like Stinky! That is amazing, I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wowser thats beautiful..ur so clever!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone! :wink: I've been painting since I can remember...I have sold a couple of portraits, won a couple of competitions and painted a couple of murals,lol...not much, mostly in high school...I take it as a hobby tho being a starving artist has been in my mind for more than a few years now...I just can't seem to really wanna make the jump :roll: it wouldn't change much from my current starving student situation, tho..LOL!  

Nat, I usually stop because I'm afraid that if I finish in one sitting the painting will look too flat...I think everything would end up looking the same... :wink: I don't like that. :wink:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

You are quite talented. I do envy people who can draw and paint. It is not among my talents. :lol:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Beautiful!!!! WOW!!! 

I think you are extremely talented. I wouldn't even know where to start with something like that.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Love to see the finished product


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, wow, Vala!! That is so nice!! You're so talented....


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

You rock. Talk about multi-talented. I can't wait to see the finished product. Follow your dreams girl!

Leslie :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Thanks for the compliments everyone..i'll probably continue on it tomorrow.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

BIG CHEERS for vala... you Leonardo da Vinci in disguise :wink: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hey Vala, anything added yet?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

have you considered doing pet portraits as a extra financial income? :wink: 
xxx


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I would buy one for sure!!!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Kari said:


> I would buy one for sure!!!!


  lol, don't be to quick..wait till the final product..for all I know it might end up looking like a whale..lol  I have considered..but I don't know who I would sell them to :scratch: .


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Vala

That painting is stunning. Even if it was left unfinished like that it would still be amazin. Im well impressed. I love good art. You could sell them to people on here. Ask one of the mods to make you a topic or something?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

definately I would buy one


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awesome painting Vala!!! I would totally buy one!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thats 3 buyers already....
vala if i had a chi :wink: it would be 4!
x


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

well if i ever want a picture painted of my chi i certainly know where to turn.. you have some real artistic talent.. you should start a buisness..


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I'D BUY ONE!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

very very very nice! you are very creative!

Richie's mom


----------



## mchelsea13 (Jul 20, 2005)

so is the painting finished yet!? I want to see the final result! it looks AWESOME already!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

id buy one it looks great so have you got the end results yet ????


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank you all guys, I'm almost done..I'll try posting pics in the next few days..I've kept process pics too. :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

cant wait!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, it'll be about time :x I've been waiting!

:wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Kelly said:


> Well, it'll be about time :x I've been waiting!
> 
> :wink:


  lol, sorry...I would be done by now...but July was awfully busy..


----------

